# Amazon Echo



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am trying to learn how to setup an Amazon Echo Dot to turn on my Sony TV, Samsung AV receiver and Samsung set top box. I have a Harmony Hub and Harmony Ultimate One to control by primary Home theater system and now want to control a second without having to get another hub. Can anyone help?


----------

